# B7 A4...goin air ride



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

So, I've been working with Andrew @ OpenRoadTuning (been very helpful and has put up with a lot of questions) to put together my air ride setup. Its going to be a slow build, since its my daily and the thing can't be a day out of commission. 
Misha, if you are reading this....expect some phone calls, set aside some weekends...I need your master guidance.








So far
Bagyard Front and Rear strut assemblies
2 - 3-gallon Universal Air Aluminum Tanks
Dual Viair 480C Comps. 
ART Big Red Manifold.
On the list to get
ART RidePro e2 Management 
Fittings and Lines








































My Car with Staggered LM Reps (temp wheels). New shoes to come in July.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (Dangler)*

what what Dangler is finally here !! i see most of the stuff already came in 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i am sure you not gonna need alot of help, since you read just about every thread on this airirde forum for the last year or so., i am getting too excited to see this think go on air.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (Rat4Life)*

That model MKIV is pimp


----------



## c00p (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (michaelmark5)*

Raiders suck








nice lookin build you got there


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (c00p)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (Grig85)*

i want the OE poster.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_That model MKIV is pimp

r/c car actually
a) antenna
b) body mounting spokes
c) cooling head from the cars window


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this will look good


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_what what Dangler is finally here !! i see most of the stuff already came in 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i am sure you not gonna need alot of help, since you read just about every thread on this airirde forum for the last year or so., i am getting too excited to see this think go on air.




Once all the parts are in, I'm gonna hire you to help with some parts of the install. I just need help to install the struts, I'll do all the wiring, and running of lines. 

The MKIV is an electric R/C car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Shorten those fronts son!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Shorten those fronts son!! 

i bet those fronts are already way too short.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i bet those fronts are already way too short.




come to the diner tonight...the monday night gtg is back in action.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_

come to the diner tonight...the monday night gtg is back in action.









on my way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

wow i have that same raiders blanket lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

awesome chris, i'll be shooting you a call in the morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Danggglaaaaaa... can't wait to see ur ish on teh floor


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

still debating, if i should run 
1/4" lines all around
3/8" up front and 1/4" rear
3/8" all around
Misha has 1/4" all around and it goes up and down quick in the rear, and fairly quick up front...
I know the smaller lines offer more control when adjusting height, but does it matter with electronic management?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

i'd run 1/4 inch all around with mufflers to silence the dumps. Run flow controls on the fills so you can set how fast the bags fill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_i'd run 1/4 inch all around with mufflers to silence the dumps. Run flow controls on the fills so you can set how fast the bags fill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



flow controls like this??


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_i'd run 1/4 inch all around with mufflers to silence the dumps. Run flow controls on the fills so you can set how fast the bags fill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
This is what I'm planning to do. I'm gonna use flow controls on the dump valves as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And yeah the pic above can be used to control the fill rate.
BTW, anyone have any videos of 1/4" front lines w/o flow controls?




_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:55 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Man, those neon green ones you just posted are a great price for flow controls. Are they DOT approved? They don't have much info on max pressure or anything.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Man, those neon green ones you just posted are a great price for flow controls. Are they DOT approved? They don't have much info on max pressure or anything.



They don't say DOT on the site... I would assume no... here are the stats 
Fluid Type Air (No other type of gas or liquid)
Working Pressure Range 0~150PSI 0~9.9KgF/cm2(0~990KPa)
Negative Pressure -29.5 in Hg -750mm Hg(10 Torr)
Working Temperature 32~140F 0-60C
Recommended tube material Nylon and Polyurethane
it seems like 150psi max pressure range wouldn't work for many people.
can be found here http://www.poweraire.com/air-f...mj9Ig
seems as though most of the fittings are for industrial/manufacturing use.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Dangler that web site is awesome, prices are great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Dangler that web site is awesome, prices are great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




Misha, Thanks for lending me those fittings, I'm online right now picking out what i need. 

BTW the rear bags are 1/4" npt, while the front bags have 1/8" npt.....hmmm
So I decided I'm going to run 1/4" all around...and run flow controls.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Management is in..


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so very very jealous. this is the exact setup I want to run in my MK4. Except damn ART stuff is sooooo expensive.


----------



## geno604 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

ART stuff is the ****, i can still picture people faces as i was ****ing with them from my room in wustefest with those controllers


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (geno604)*

looks good what's the cost?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_looks good what's the cost?




Total cost....A LOT


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

sweet dood....cant wait to see it....cant wait to see youuuuuuuuu http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

damm this thing is gonna be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait till my bagyards arrive










_Modified by cvelas00 at 11:39 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cvelas00)*

hell yes, watching this thing by the hour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump for my doooood


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

So I've made a little bit more progress. Fittings came in, and attached all of them to the components. 
pressure sensors on the back of the manifold, you can see the adjustable flow controls on the exhaust ports.








the fittings to supply the bags. I plan on running smc's flow controls, just waiting for them to be in stock. 








general layout, but some items will be elevated and things will be pushed to closer together. 








going to feed the manifold from the tank with 1/2" lines. drain cocks on the bottom of both tanks. SMC water traps with 90 deg fittings on one end to allow me to run the comps parallel to the tanks. Doesn't put so much stress on the leader lines. 








I was able to solve the issue of trying to run 3/8" lines to the front bags. The port on the bag was 1/8" fnpt. Couldn't find any 1/8"mnpt - 3/8" line fittings. Found some leader lines that had 1/8" mnpt to 1/4" fnpt so i could add a 1/4" npt - 3/8" line straight fitting. 








Fittings added to the rear bags.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Hey man no sweat....I got pretty much everything...
need to just install it all, and run the wiring. 
want to pick up a new battery also. going to try a braile battery. ish looks official.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

SMC flow controls have been added...now i can tweak up-and-down speed


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Where'd you get the 90* flow controls?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Here are Coast Pneumatics 
17.00 each. Part # NAS3200-N03 All metal swivel body. 
http://www.coastpneumatics.com...0-N03


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

I am looking forward to seeing how low you can get. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Thanks!


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (Dangler)*

how much longer?
my wifes avant is in need.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (MKIII's KING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII's KING* »_how much longer?
my wifes avant is in need.



my bad guys...like i said...this is a really slow build, but it'll ramp up soon, just waiting on some funds to come in. Then i'll be fabbin up the trunk.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

finally had a weekend to do work...first me and my buddy had to rewire my ICE...wasn't happy with the way the shop that did my stereo system ran wires. So that took up a lot of time. Then me and about 6 of my buddies attacked my car. 
Some pictures of the progress....alot more to come, 
I just had to concentrate on getting the system in...that i stopped taking pictures. 
will take more today as i button up the car, and do some last minute adjustments. 

Misha is helping square away the front struts since there is some issues with the top mounting plate. 





































































_Modified by Dangler at 10:03 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love those flow controls! I wish I had done that...


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (Rat4Life)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: B7 A4...goin air ride (jetta PWR)*

Whoever helped you with that wiring must've been mad good looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Whoever helped you with that wiring must've been mad good looking











this guy???? i wouldn't say good looking


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Heyyyy all things considered that was after hour 12 of working on that thing. 

Dont mind the Five Guys burger juice on the shirt.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Would you hurry the hell up and finish this thing already?








And CAMO fabric in the trunk? Seriously?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_And CAMO fabric in the trunk? Seriously?









thats what i said


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Going as fast as i can...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

bagyard ftwww


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You're gonna want to put some "spacers" on the shocks (I use chunks of the factory bump stops) to bring the rear up a bit so you don't get reverse rake. The front won't be nearly as low.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ziggy88 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

damn that rear sits low....... cant wait to see it around when its done


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

this is crazy, could this setup be ANY nicer?


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you fitting both 3gal tanks in the spare wheel well. ?


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_You're gonna want to put some "spacers" on the shocks (I use chunks of the factory bump stops) to bring the rear up a bit so you don't get reverse rake. The front won't be nearly as low.


you're a hater huh? damn man. i smell the hate reeking from your posts. his car sits dope as hell. most bagged cars have some reverse rake. 
PS
camo > burberry










_Modified by MKV John. at 12:43 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

So in order to get the bagyards to play nice with the upper mount plates, 
you need to knock the metal cup off that holds the stock rubber spring bushing in place, then grind the hole ever so slightly to get the top plate to sit. on the top of the upper bag mount. 
you can see Misha gettin gully with the dremel. 




































_Modified by Dangler at 9:13 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

The trunk setup...i know it could have used the trunk more efficiently, and I KNOW I KNOW, i need to clean up some of the wires, but it was more important to test and run the system. 
its my only car, and i need to get to work to pay these bills now...lo









And now the final stance.


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Not low enough up front...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_you're a hater huh? damn man. i smell the hate reeking from your posts. his car sits dope as hell. most bagged cars have some reverse rake.

WTF? Are you mentally retarded or something? If you look at the pics below I was 100% correct, he has a bunch of reverse rake because the front doesn't go as low as the rears.
Stance > Low
There is no "hate" in any of my posts, I just so happen to know a thing or two about bagging Audis.








And you must have a pretty exciting life to spend all that time digging through my old threads to find that pic of my shift boot.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Stance > Low


Fact


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

its fine, i'm happy with my car. 
I'll tweak it as i see fit.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_its fine, *i'm* happy with *my* car.
I'll tweak it as i see fit. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

To be honest, the only thing i'm worried about right now, is reliability....im nervous as f*ck, but thats how i always am about new stuff like this. 
but the more i drive it the more comfortable i'll be. 
When Misha and I were looking over the front, the upper control arms just miss the inner fener by .5 to .75 inches. 
we can def do a couple of things to get the fronts to go lower. but i'll just roll like this for now.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I say different fender levels are a big factor here. the body line almost looks level?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i want your wheels....badly.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I say different fender levels are a big factor here. the body line almost looks level?



The car lays close to flat...the rear arches are lower than the fronts...kinda like a lincoln continental.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

looks great Dangler....i <3 it


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Dangler with all your skillz and equipment we want to see some more/better pictures , at least one shot with a whole car in it








i like the stance overall , from what i saw my guess is that front struts are bottomed out,so my first suggestion was to mod the bottom of the strut, cut and re-weld,just to get another 1/4-1/2" down.
and ride is very comfortable coilover height at approx 55 psi front 50 psi rear


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

holy ****


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Did you try fitting the dual tanks in the spare wheel well at all?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Did you try fitting the dual tanks in the spare wheel well at all?



They didn't fit in the well completely, i could've come up with something that let them mount lower. But time, supplies, and lack of second car, forced me to just get it mounted. the way you see them now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (chrissokos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissokos* »_holy ****

took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

damn man, this is flockin sick


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

What is the ride like when the air ride is at stock height? How much psi are you running when its at stock height? What does it ride like compared to stock, Cornering the same better or worse?
thanks 
O it looks tits


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_What is the ride like when the air ride is at stock height? How much psi are you running when its at stock height? What does it ride like compared to stock, Cornering the same better or worse?
thanks 
O it looks tits










firm, but not bouncy. The ride quality is great, i love it. Cornering far superior than stock springs and struts, and slightly under par compared to the pss9 coilovers i had before this.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

A bunch of new shots.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Idk if this has been asked before, but are the control arms hitting the inside of the bay already???


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Idk if this has been asked before, but are the control arms hitting the inside of the bay already??? 



Nope...the strut up front is bottoming out first. Possibly planning on having Misha cut the stem of the fork on the front struts down a bit, to get the rim to tuck.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

I don't like the word "possibly" You need to cut the stems


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

do you have any good straight on side shots. it looks great, but all your pics are from an angle.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I don't like the word "possibly" You need to cut the stems









I agree. .
just cut them out!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Tell Russian to get his sawzall and welder ready for the weekend.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_do you have any good straight on side shots. it looks great, but all your pics are from an angle.



here is a side shot at my "low" preset 1 on my ART controller.


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

sits nice i like it


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Some pics from H20


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You were behind my condo all weekend. I don't think I saw the car move hahaha


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

let me know when youre ready to ditch those wheels.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_You were behind my condo all weekend. I don't think I saw the car move hahaha


Lol...i was staying in 4100 also , but there were no spots for me....so i was parked out back.
I drove only to pick up various registrations, to the quick wash, to pick up beer and food, cruised once
The rest of the time i was piss hammered drunk.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what condo where you in?


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_what condo where you in? 

4100 4th floor...


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_what condo where you in? 


Top Floor....condo 402... if you're facing the front of the building, the second spot from the right. 
Was right next to Tom from Dubaudi. 

^errrr yeah what he said...thanks pete! haha


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_
^errrr yeah what he said...thanks pete! haha


no doubt... i came in here here to check out the black rs4


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha we were in 301


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha we were in 301 

did the cops stop by your place to say hello on saturday to???


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not that I know of. ... But I was out drinking at other places most of the time.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

yeah cops came at like 3am...i was asleep...and the party died down already. 
cop was going to take everyone in...
imagine, i wake up to find everyone gone...hahahahah


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

car looked awesome at sng, should have a picture or two for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_car looked awesome at sng, should have a picture or two for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Car looks stellar dude,my b7 is the same color


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

What wheels are those?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

Thank you, thank you... Wheels are Rennsport-One RSR's


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (Dangler)*

audi looks phucking dope 
suprised i didnt spot it at H20


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

love the car.....sikkk work


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta PWR)*

is anything keeping you up in the front?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Dangler, wait 'til you see what wheels tyler is getting.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

The shocks are bottomed out, the struts need a trim, then i should be able to go a little lower before the upper control arms hit the inner fender. something to do next spring, when i redo my entire trunk.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

how are your cv boots holding up any pics of your riding height?
jw bc all mine took a dump on me


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I usually ride about 1 finger gap all around, My cv's are fine at the moment, I think my bearings are going though, i get a roaring noise. when i change over to my winter tires, I'm going to see if the roaring is really from the bearings and not just the uneven tire wear. 
My CV's so far are holding up. come spring, i'm going to do a major over_haul of the control arms and such.


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_























http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i checked out your show and go thread in the mk4 forum and you had some nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_how are your cv boots holding up any pics of your riding height?
jw bc all mine took a dump on me









They should be fine. Audi's don't get the crazy angles on the CVs when we're dumped like mkIVs do.
I have 100k miles on my car now and 30k+ miles of that has been on air and all of my axles, control arms and ball joints are in tip-top shape.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
They should be fine. Audi's don't get the crazy angles on the CVs when we're dumped like mkIVs do.
I have 100k miles on my car now and 30k+ miles of that has been on air and all of my axles, control arms and ball joints are in tip-top shape.











man speaks truf...
the rear control arms i know at stock non sport suspension height, angle downward naturally at fully drop, the rears aren't at an extreme angle. 
the fronts somewhat the the similar case, the geometry isn't that bad when very low. 
all CV's are good on mine. only thing shot are the bushings in my upper control arms. They needs a replacing (note: wear not caused due to air ride, been on coils for a while before this).


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

new winter mode pic.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, great picture.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

dammmnnnn


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

hawt!!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

Finally able to find my old thread, bump and some of the latest. got the Bentley's back...i missed these.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

more


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

lovin the bentleys. Just read thru this, nice build, I like the touch on the inner hood.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Dangler said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I say different fender levels are a big factor here. the body line almost looks level?
> 
> 
> 
> The car lays close to flat...the rear arches are lower than the fronts...kinda like a lincoln continental.



hit the nail right on the hean. just cus the rear tucks more then the front doesnt mean it has "reverse rake" i think people dont relize that on most if not all cars, if you fallow the lines on a car the rear fender sits lower then the front. if the rockers is level with the ground the rear is deff goign to tuck more then the front. if u want even tuck all around the car is goign to have "normal rake" thats just how the car is made.

i just picked the bag yards up from your budy adam for my b5. very chill dude. im about to get my project underway. i already know the car is goign to tuck more in the back then the front, thats just how it is


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

Yeah adam never got around to installing the bagyards in his car...it took so long for him to get them that he lost the interest in them and then they sat for a while before they were picked up by you. 

as for mine, i'm selling off the air ride system, and going back to coils. 

i'm going to build a different car for a project, and i'm just going to make this a more reliable daily.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

Soooo, i've finally decided to remove the air ride. After H20 and Show n Go. The car is going back on PSS9's and a skid plate. I have stern upper control arms to correct the camber and toe up front when i'm adjusted low. 

The system works great and have had no issues with any of the equipment. Except for the front struts. I have an early fabricated set of front supremes and they just clunk like mad. over all bumps little and large, i get a lot of "knocking" and tapping". And s nce i was promised a solve and never got it, I just can't live with something that isn't 100% anymore 

So back to static. PSS9's are being sent back to Bilstein to get refurbed. So far great customer service and communication to set up the refurb.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

**my hero** :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

ericjohnston27 said:


> **my hero** :thumbup::thumbup:



oh shucks, i'm blushing. :laugh:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

COOL VIDEO BRO


 dont leave us.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

some shots from H20 courtesy of checho


----------



## StealthB7 (May 30, 2008)

Dangler said:


> Soooo, i've finally decided to remove the air ride. After H20 and Show n Go. The car is going back on PSS9's and a skid plate. I have stern upper control arms to correct the camber and toe up front when i'm adjusted low.
> 
> The system works great and have had no issues with any of the equipment. Except for the front struts. I have an early fabricated set of front supremes and they just clunk like mad. over all bumps little and large, i get a lot of "knocking" and tapping". And s nce i was promised a solve and never got it, I just can't live with something that isn't 100% anymore
> 
> So back to static. PSS9's are being sent back to Bilstein to get refurbed. So far great customer service and communication to set up the refurb.


 So did you sell the system Dangler? I'm at a turning point with my B7 and was thinking of selling it, but I think air might be the option I'm looking for.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

StealthB7 said:


> So did you sell the system Dangler? I'm at a turning point with my B7 and was thinking of selling it, but I think air might be the option I'm looking for.


 I do have a buyer lined up for the entire kit, struts and management. I'm really debating on whether or not i should go through with it. But i think the cons out way the pro's for me at the moment. 

Not happy with BY's follow up to my issue, and reading the snail-speed turn around time for replacement parts is a turn off to the brand. I think there needs to be more than 1 dist in the US, and Bagyard needs to figure out a way to satisfy the demand. So i'm going back to my PSS9's to scrape all day err day.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

what size lines are you running? that is the perfect speed IMO.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

3/8 lines front and 1/4 rear. i have flow controls on the manifold. The rears are wide open, but the 3/8" fronts are dialed down to slow them up. If i were to do it again, i'd go with 1/4 front and rear.


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

like i told you before, your car was my insperation. Its what built my B7 ( well not really mine anymore...more like erics) but i cant thank you enough. Being able to be just in your car and to go around in it was one of the greatest things in the world to me. Again, thank you Chris and i cant wait to get back to NJ and hit it up with you again. This time maybe in a new project of mine....:laugh:


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

So the time has come and the air ride is coming out. This weekend i removed all the air management, the rear bags, and the driver front bag. I'm going away on business, and will finish up the last corner. I enjoyed it while I had it, and it definitely grabbed a lot of attention. 

Thanks to ORT for getting me the Bagyards, tanks and comps and Ridetech with their management and great customer service.
So the time has come and the air ride is coming out. This weekend i removed all the air management, the rear bags, and the driver front bag. I'm going away on business, and will finish up the last corner this weekend. I enjoyed it while I had it, and it definitely grabbed a lot of attention. 

Thanks to ORT for getting me the Bagyards, tanks and comps and Ridetech with their management and great customer service.

I'm going back to coils for simplicity sake. picking up a skid plate and calling it a day.

My review of the Bagyards. They are the most complete set of struts out their right now for the B7, but they aren't 100% in my opinion. There was some extra work that needed to be done to get them to fit. but that shouldn't be a surprise as they are pretty much custom. They were comfortable and road great, but the range of motion wasn't equal front and rear, they could be a lot stiffer too. They bottom out over dips at lower pressures A stiffer bag and slower dampener would help there. Also they clunked up front, i believe to be from the red poly bushing that was provided, if this is replaced with a high durometer rubber bushing i think this would've solved this. 


Ridetech Level Pro e2

Great management, plug and play, and easy install. The harnesses were well made too. my ecu was on the fritz, it was holding one of the valves open too long during the fill. They said a mosfet was probably defective, and swapped the ECU with no problem and I sent them back the old ECU. The system performed flawlessly from that point on. The pressure switch is adjustable through the control panel but is limited. The turn on pressure is locked in at 135psi. and the max shut off is 150psi. you can lower the turn off pressure only. This short range meant quick fill times/less compressor run time (longer life). but meant the system turned the comps on everytime i lifted the vehicle. This wasn't too bad since i was running two viair 480c's with two 3-gallon tanks. fill time for 15psi was around 10-15 seconds. Ridetech's Big Red Manifold was flawless. big and beefy, was precise and reliable. Even during the cold temps and big temp fluctuations here in NJ during the changes in season, the valves never gave me problems. Totally worth the money for the peace of mind. 

Viair 480c.

some seam to skimp here, as some feel 1 comp is enough. for daily driving, i felt two were needed and the 480c fit my criteria for duty cycle and cfms. They filled very quickly, were quiet compared to the 300 series comps and some of the 400 series comps also. For what they put out and how (relatively) little draw they had on the electrical system, they were worth the money. plus they never got hot once, since their run times were soooo short. This is turn reduced the heating of the air from the comps and then cooling in the tanks. i never drained the tanks, not once in the 1.5 years i've had this system. When i opened the drain cocks, about two ounces of water came out, total....not bad at all. 


before


























After


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Nooooooo


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I kind of know what dangler is talking about with the front bagyards. I bought eric's 20th and the car has an early version of the bagyards and I feel its very clunky over bumps in the front. Just a little annoying because im sure the air ride setup wasn't cheap.
This is my first car on air so I don’t know what to expect anyway.
Does anyone have this pproblem? Is it fixable?

By the way your car is sick. Should of never sold the air.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

Back to static, selling the air ride... 

it was fun, but just going back to something a bit more practical for me. 

check the classified for my bagyards.


----------

